# Moechte mir was goennen: 3500Euro bis 4000Euro _ _  Gaming PC || benoetige Hilfe



## Apic (26. Oktober 2019)

Moin Moin

vielleicht hat einer Zeit mir zu helfen einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. 

Weinachten steht vor der Tuer und da ich dieses Jahr genug Ueberstunden gemacht habe, moechte ich mir nun was goennen.
Habe gehofft hier Hilfe zu finden. Ein Bekannter hat mir diesen hier zusammengestellt aber wollte mir noch weitere Meinungen anhoeren bevor ich so viel Geld bezahle.

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik guenstig kaufen
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/thumb/8cab39-1572075511.png

ich selber spiele zur Zeit viel GTA 5, gern auch mal ne Runde PUBG und streame ab und zu. Spoty wird dabei auch gern gehoert.

Wuerde mich freuen hier Hilfe zu finden da ich nicht die groesste Ahnung davon habe.

Wuerde auch auf einer Seite bestellen wo der PC entweder schon zsm gebaut ist oder man ihn mir zsmbaut.

Lieben GruSs Stephan

Und Danke im Voraus


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2019)

Bitte mal dies beantworten:

1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B.  Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))  Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls  vorhanden?

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk), ...

generell brauchst du keine 3500-4000€ ausgeben um richtig viel Spaß am Gaming zu haben

Gruß


----------



## Lordac (26. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

um dir bestmöglich helfen zu können, brauchen wir mehr Informationen!

Wir haben einen Fragebogen *klick*, lies dir diese bitte durch, ebenso du Anmerkungen dazu, kopiere dann die Fragen mit Hilfe des "Bearbeiten"-Knopfes in deinen Startbeitrag, und beantworte sie so gut es geht.

Danke, Lordac


----------



## Apic (26. Oktober 2019)

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget? 3500 - 4000 Euro

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? Nein, mit dem Rest bin ich zufrieden.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? Ja 

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? Der alte Pc ist "ok" 1080 (ohne Ti) eine Ryzen i7 1700 sind z.b. verbaut aber den werde ich sicher verkaufen. Also Teile lass ich im alten PC.

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? Acer Predator 144Hz , 27er

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Spiele wie Gta5 oder Pubg neben dem streamen + Spotify + Mozilla + TS3 sollten auf 2 Monitore kein Problem sein. 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt? gern 2TB als SSD 

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor? Damit kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. 

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? Mein pC jetzt hat leider wenig Lüfter und steht unterm Tisch. Wird manchmal recht warm. Glaub ein paar Lüfter wären nicht verkehrt.. gern auch RGB aber kein muss. 

lg Stephan


----------



## Lordac (26. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

beim Monitor ist die Auflösung wichtig!

Hier ein erster Vorschlag:

*CPU: *Ryzen 7 3700X
*CPU-Kühler: *Brocken 3
*Mainboard: *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite 
*RAM:* G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 
*SSD: *Crucial MX 500 2TB *oder *Corsair Force Series MP510 1.92TB
*Grafikkarte:* ?
FHD: GTX1660Ti (z.B. MSI GTX 1660 Ti Ventus XS 6G OC) oder RX 5700 (z.B. Sapphire Pulse)
WQHD: RX 5700XT (z.B. Red Devil oder Nitro+) , oder eine RTX2070 Super (z.B. MSI Gaming X Trio), oder RTX 2080 Super (z.B. MSI Gaming X Trio)
UHD: RTX 2080Ti (z.B. MSI Gaming X Trio)
*Netzteil: *Straight Power 11 550W
*Gehäuse:* Pure Base 500
*2. Frontlüfter: *Arctic F14

Gruß Lordac


----------



## the_villaiNs (26. Oktober 2019)

Hi Stephan, schön dass du unsere Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen möchtest - zu der Zusammenstellung bei Alternate habe ich ein paar Anmerkungen:

        1 x GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE, Mainboard       GREGR502 - €212,[SUP]90[/SUP]     
    Das Mainboard ist hier auch häufig eine Empfehlung, allerdings lässt sich da sicher noch etwas mit ein paar mehr Features nehmen - was teurer wird, sich aber an anderer Stelle sparen lässt.

         1 x Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2 TB, Solid State Drive       IMLM4X10 - € 439,-     
Im 2TB Bereich sind die Preise ganz schön Saftig, dennoch könnte man hier mit einer MP510 gehen:
Corsair Force Series MP510 1.92TB ab €'*'281,59 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

   1 x be quiet! SILENT BASE 601 Window Black, Tower-Gehäuse       TQXV201D - € 109,[SUP]90[/SUP]     
Wenn du dich über die Wärme beschwerst solltest du ein anderes Gehäuse als das BQ Silent Base 601 nehmen. Da gibt es in ähnlicher Preisrange bessere Lösungen, die ebenfalls nicht zu laut sind, aber deutlich besser kühlen - z.B.:
Fractal Design Meshify S2 Black ab €'*'127,25 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, schallgedämmt ab €' '57,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland + Arctic F14

1 x GIGABYTE AORUS LIQUID COOLER 280, Wasserkühlung       HXLG53 - € 189,[SUP]90
[/SUP]        Auch hier gibt es kostengünstiere Alternativen die auch gute Tests hinter sich haben wie:
Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro ab €'*'132,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
NZXT Kraken X62 mit AM4-Bracket ab €'*'137,32 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

1 x G.Skill DIMM 64 GB DDR4-3600 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher       IGIGGZ2X - € 389,-     
Im Normalfall sollten 32 GB RAM reichen um alle Games für die nächste Zeit gut abzudecken

   1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 750W, PC-Netzteil       TN7V2A00 - € 182,[SUP]90[/SUP]     
   Auch hier kannst du mit einem günstigeren NT gehen, wie dem Straight Power 11:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'112,96 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Windows 10 sollte sich auch günstiger bekommen lassen, vor allem dann in der Pro Version - zB wenn du noch einen alten Windows Key hast von Win7, XP oder so kannst du den auch verwenden.


----------



## Apic (26. Oktober 2019)

hab den Acer Predator XB271HAbmiprzx - 69 cm (27 Zoll), LED, 144 Hz, 1 ms, G-Sync
Hinten am Monitor steht was von 50-60Hz ... Hoffe hab jetzt doch kein 60Hz Monitor. Aber XB271HAbmiprzx ist safe richtig.

Komisch dachte ganze Zeit ich hab nen 144Hz Monitor. Is wohl doch nur 60Hz oder hab ein falsches Kabel dran. Bin grad etwas verwirrt. Meinte dass ich schonmal 144Hz einstellen konnte xd
Hab es über ein HDMI Kabel verbunden denke könnte daran liegen. Muss mal mein Displayport Kabel später testen. Wir gehen mal von einem 144Hz Monitor aus und hat 1920x1080 Pixel. 

Vielleicht ist da zu Ostern noch ein neuer drin. Aber das schau ich dann xd  Am besten nicht am Monitor anpassen. Falls der Rechnung richtung 3500€ geht ist vielleicht noch ein neuer Monitor drin. 
gern auch Vorschlaege 

werde das Ergebnis auch gern hier drunter posten / vorstellen. 

Ich danke jedenfalls für jede Hilfe


----------



## Lordac (26. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

entweder nimmst du eine der oben genannten Grafikkarte für FHD, oder kaufst dir z.B. den WQHD-Monitor: Dell S2719DGF oder AOC Agon AG271QG und nimmst eine entsprechende Karte aus dem Vorschlag dazu.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Du brauchst doch keine 4000€ ausgeben.
Klar kannst du dir die 2080 Ti gönnen, aber rein zum Spielen reicht der 3700X völlig.
Und eine 2TB M.2 lohnt auch nicht. Da kannst du locker sparen und eine 1TB M.2 nehmen und dazu eine 2TB SSD. Da hast du dann immer noch Geld über.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2019)

So viel Kohle und kein richtiger Monitor?
ROG Strix XG43UQ   | Monitors | ASUS Global Sollte Weihnachten zu bekommen sein. Rechne mit 1.5k
Dann hat eine 2080Ti auch was zu tun und das Budget wird nicht sinnlos verpulvert.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn man den Unterschied zwischen 144hz und 60hz nicht merkt, dann ist wohl auch keine entsprechende Hardware nötig .

Falls man den Unterschied nicht sieht, lässt er sich auch fix prüfen.

Ansonsten auf jeden Fall UWQHD gepaart mit einer 2080ti, der Rest ist Makulatur.

Aber vielleicht vorher nochmal das mit den 144 Hz prüfen...die 50-60hz beziehen sich übrigens auf die Eingangsseite respektive unser normales Netz bei 230Volt.

Aber der Monitor läuft bei falschem Kabel und/oder Einstellung auch nur mit 60hz, also die Anzeige von dreistelligen Werten mittels Fraps und co ist dann für'n Popo...


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

Kauf dir einen 9900k, eine 2080Ti und 4000er RAM.
Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, bitte hör nicht auf den Rest, der dir das Budget Build verkaufen will,
Wer mit 4000 Euro startet und MAX FPS will, kauft INTEL und NVIDIA, PUNKT!


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen 9900k, eine 2080Ti und 4000er RAM.
> Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, bitte hör nicht auf den Rest, der dir das Budget Build verkaufen will,
> Wer mit 4000 Euro startet und MAX FPS will, kauft INTEL und NVIDIA, PUNKT!



Achso. Wie gut, dass du das sagst.
Und du würdest so viel Kohle wegschmettern ohne neuen Monitor? Der würde tatsächlich einen Mehrwert bringen. 
Hast du den Thread gelesen? Welchen Mehrwert bringt der 9900k deiner Meinung nach? Und wie sinnvoll ist 4000er Ram?

Und wo liest du maxfps?


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Achso. Wie gut, dass du das sagst.
> Und du würdest so viel Kohle wegschmettern ohne neuen Monitor? Der würde tatsächlich einen Mehrwert bringen.
> Hast du den Thread gelesen? Welchen Mehrwert bringt der 9900k deiner Meinung nach? Und wie sinnvoll ist 4000er Ram?
> 
> Und wo liest du maxfps?



Ich denke doch, dass derjenige der den Thread erstellt hat, weiss was er will.
Also lass doch einfach ihn entscheiden, statt AMD zu verkaufen, danke.

PS: Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung hat, weiss was ein 9900k optimiert und 4000er RAM bringt. 
Ich erläutere das dem TE sehr gern per PM, einfach schreiben. 
Habt einen schönen Samstag !


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

Dann roll doch mal Fakten rüber anstatt haltlose Thesen in den Thread zu werfen.
Anscheinend weißt du wohl besser was der TE will als er selber.
Ich will gar nichts verkaufen. Werde du mit Intel und NV glücklich. Ist doch kein Thema. Aber Intel ist aktuell keine Empfehlung mehr wert.

Per PN? Ganz schön feige. Abet hauptsache die CPU bringt 30fps mehr welche von der Graka gebremst werden. Saubere Sache.


----------



## the_villaiNs (26. Oktober 2019)

äh ich versteh auch nicht woher der Euler hat, das der TE n 9900k nehmen will, bzw woher er hat dass wir zwingend ihm AMD "verkaufen" wollen - in der Alternate-Zusammenstellung steht bereits der Ryzen 3900x .... 
P/L Technisch macht AMD einfach deutlich mehr Sinn - selbst bei einem 4000e Budget.

Und es hat hier auch keiner ein Budget Build empfohlen, sondern eher versucht die Zusammenstellung zu optimieren und Produkte durch bessere Kombinationen/Produkte zu ersetzen...


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

Hab gerade eine PN bekommen vom Hr. Euler

AB JETZT GIBT ES GEGENWIND !
Lass es krachen und welcome to ignore.

Euler, bitte erläuere doch warum der 9900k die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Es geht ja auch darum aufzuzeigen, dass man das Geld nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen muss.
Wer bereit ist für 5% mehr Leistung den doppelten Preis bezahlen will, kann das machen. Ist aber nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Immerhin hat man das Geld erarbeitet. Das ist nicht einfach zu zugeflogen.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

the_villaiNs schrieb:


> äh ich versteh auch nicht woher der Euler hat, das der TE n 9900k nehmen will - in der Alternate-Zusammenstellung steht der 3900x ....
> 
> Und es hat hier auch keiner ein Budget Build empfohlen, sondern eher versucht die Zusammenstellung zu optimieren und Produkte durch bessere Kombinationen/Produkte zu ersetzen...



Der TE "möchte sich was gönnen", das steht in der Headline.
Das bedeutet für mich, max FPS !
Was soll "gönnen" im Gamingbereich sonst bedeuten ? Erläutere mir das bitte ?
Somit, 9900K, 2080Ti, 4000er RAM. PUNKT !

@Threshold:Vernünftig optimiert, sind es keine 5%, sondern 20%. Das weisst du aber, lass stecken. 

PS: Er nennt GTA 5 , ein sehr CPU lastiges Spiel. 
Somit steht 100% fest, bei 4k Budget, 9900k.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht eine höhere Auflösung? Davon hat man mehr GÖNNEN als von 180 statt 150fps.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Der TE "möchte sich was gönnen", das steht in der Headline.
> Das bedeutet für mich, max FPS !
> Was soll "gönnen" im Gamingbereich sonst bedeuten ? Erläutere mir das bitte ?
> Somit, 9900K, 2080Ti, 4000er RAM. PUNKT !



Ja, er möchte auch mal streamen und dazu brauchst du dann wieder Kerne.
Du könntest doch auch Cascade Lake empfehlen. Immerhin hat Intel die Preise halbiert.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine höhere Auflösung? Davon hat man mehr GÖNNEN als von 180 statt 150fps.



Bei 4000€ Budget würde ich 2000€ in den Monitor stecken und was richtig Gutes holen.


----------



## the_villaiNs (26. Oktober 2019)

Zeig doch mal bitte anhand der Fragebogenantworten auf, warum der 9900k mit 4000er RAM die bessere Wahl sein sollte?

Woher das mit dem RAM kommt, interessiert mich massiv!

Und "sich etwas gönnen" muss nicht gleichbedeutend mit max FPS sein - sondern mit einer maximal besten Overallperformance und da er zB Spielen, Streamen und weitere Anwendungen laufen lassen möchte ist das AMD Multithreading dafür deutlich besser ausgelegt - v.a. weil der 3900x einfach mal deutlich mehr Kerne und Threads bietet.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, er möchte auch mal streamen und dazu brauchst du dann wieder Kerne.
> Du könntest doch auch Cascade Lake empfehlen. Immerhin hat Intel die Preise halbiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, jedem das seine, das ist deine Entscheidung. 
Ich sagte auch von vornherein, lasst den TE selbst entscheiden. 
Versucht doch bitte nicht immer irgendwas zu verkaufen, ihr seid hier zur BERATUNG.

PS: Wenns ums Streamen geht, ist mein Tipp: "Kauf dir einen gammligen zweit PC, für 500 Lappen."

@the_villains: Dann solltest du dich mal etwas besser belesen, was RAM Frequenz und INTEL angeht, oder schweigen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Ok, jedem das seine, das ist deine Entscheidung.
> Ich sagte auch von vornherein, lasst den TE selbst entscheiden.
> Versucht doch bitte nicht immer irgendwas zu verkaufen, ihr seid hier zur BERATUNG.



Hier verkauft niemand was. Hier wird erklärt wieso was wo sinnvoller ist oder nicht.
Und wenn ich mir den Startpost anschaue, will der Ts auch eine moderne Plattform mit PCIe 4.0 haben.
Gibts bei Intel aber nicht.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier verkauft niemand was. Hier wird erklärt wieso was wo sinnvoller ist oder nicht.
> Und wenn ich mir den Startpost anschaue, will der Ts auch eine moderne Plattform mit PCIe 4.0 haben.
> Gibts bei Intel aber nicht.



Aha, ich geh da mal nicht weiter drauf ein.
Jop, und genau deshalb, lasst ihn selbst entscheiden.


----------



## the_villaiNs (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> @the_villains: Dann solltest du dich mal etwas besser belesen, was RAM Frequenz und INTEL angeht, oder schweigen.



Dann bring doch mal was an den Start was mich weiterbringt und verlink mir doch mal ein paar Artikel, Videos oder Referenzen mit denen ich meinen Wissenschatz erweitern kann. Das meine ich ganz ernst, ich will es gerne lesen/sehen - damit ich zB hier in der Beratung das Beste an Empfehlung abgeben kann! 

Wenn du mir nix nennst wo ich mich weiterbilden kann, ist es von dir nur ein: "Ihr doofen AMD Verkäufer" und es verkauft hier immernoch keiner AMDs, sondern versucht ihn zu beraten. 
Du kannst gerne eine fundierte Begründung für einen Intelbuild abliefern, anstatt einfach nur zu schreiben: "Ihr seid alle doof und Intel ist viel geiler" - da ist doch jeder Frei, aber ein Stumpfes 'anmeckern' der anderen bringt hier mal garnix.

und zum Thema "selbst entscheiden": Bring eine vernünftige Begründung & Zusammenstellung für ein Intel-System und warum es sich mehr lohnt als das Ryzen System und dann kann er selbst entscheiden - aber in der Form wie du es getan hast, gibt es keine Grundlage für ihn sich selbst zwischen Intel/AMD zu entscheiden. Am Ende drücken wir ja auch nicht für ihn auf den "Kaufen"-Button.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Aha, ich geh da mal nicht weiter drauf ein.
> Jop, und genau deshalb, lasst ihn selbst entscheiden.



Na ja, er hat sich doch schon entschieden -- schau dir den Startpost an.
Man könnte eben sagen, dass der 3900X in Games nicht wirklich schneller ist als ein 3700X. Daher könnte man da noch sparen.
Das Geld könnte man dann in ein super 4K Monitor versenken. Und dann bist du sowieso immer im Grafiklimit. Da ist es dann egal, ob du einen 9900k oder einen 3700X hast.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei 4000€ Budget würde ich 2000€ in den Monitor stecken und was richtig Gutes holen.



Richtig. Da würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Unter 4k wäre Verschwendung. 
Dazu 144hz und dann gehts vorwärts.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, er hat sich doch schon entschieden -- schau dir den Startpost an.
> Man könnte eben sagen, dass der 3900X in Games nicht wirklich schneller ist als ein 3700X. Daher könnte man da noch sparen.
> Das Geld könnte man dann in ein super 4K Monitor versenken. Und dann bist du sowieso immer im Grafiklimit. Da ist es dann egal, ob du einen 9900k oder einen 3700X hast.



Ich geb dir zum Teil vollkommen recht. 
Aber HiSN wird dir da sonst was erzählen, mit solch pauschalen Aussagen und das weisst du auch.
Gerade wenns um GTA V und co geht. 
Desweiteren,  hätte er sich schon entschieden, hätte er sich bestimmt nicht die Mühe gemacht und hier einen Thread eröffnet.
Naja, lassen wir das, das führt zu nichts. Der TE soll selbst entscheiden, nachdem alle Fakten auf dem Tisch sind. 
Nur er weiss, wo er hin will. Nur darum ging es mir.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass der 9900k immer noch zu teuer ist.
Für 400€ kann man ihn empfehlen aber nicht für 500€.


----------



## moritz777 (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Der TE "möchte sich was gönnen", das steht in der Headline.
> Das bedeutet für mich, max FPS !
> Was soll "gönnen" im Gamingbereich sonst bedeuten ? Erläutere mir das bitte ?
> Somit, 9900K, 2080Ti, 4000er RAM. PUNKT !
> ...



Wo sollen das den bitte 20% sein??? 
Informier dich mal richtig
Aber du hast schon recht, wer geld verbrennen will kann schon intel kaufen


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Nur er weiss, wo er hin will. Nur darum ging es mir.



Dann solltest du deine Art der Kommunikation etwas anpassen. Deine Aussage war rein provokativ. Behaupte bitte nichts anderes. Dass der 9900k mit entsprechendem Ram ein wahnsinnig guter Prozessor ist und alle Ryzen hinter sich lässt, wissen wir. Wir wissen aber auch wie wenig Mehrwert man tatsächlich am Ende davon hat. Dafür kostet die CPU einfach zu viel. Für 330 Taler wäre die Geschichte eine ganz andere.



moritz777 schrieb:


> Wo sollen das den bitte 20% sein???
> Informier dich mal richtig
> Aber du hast schon recht, wer geld verbrennen will kann schon intel kaufen



Es sind teilweise sogar mehr als 20% mit OC und unvernünftigem Ram.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass der 9900k immer noch zu teuer ist.
> Für 400€ kann man ihn empfehlen aber nicht für 500€.



Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Dennoch sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ihm die extra Leistung so viel Wert ist.
Ich z.B. nehme jeden zusätzlichen Frame, den ich bekommen kann.
Jedoch ist das nur meine Meinung, und das weiss ich auch.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

moritz777 schrieb:


> Wo sollen das den bitte 20% sein???
> Informier dich mal richtig
> Aber du hast schon recht, wer geld verbrennen will kann schon intel kaufen




Du solltest dich mal informieren, wir reden hier nicht von einem 95Watt @STOCK 9900k mit 2666Mhz RAM, ok ?

@PCGH-TEAM: Seht ihr wohin das führt ? Traurig.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir.
> Dennoch sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ihm die extra Leistung so viel Wert ist.
> Ich z.B. nehme jeden zusätzlichen Frame, den ich bekommen kann.
> Jedoch ist das nur meine Meinung, und das weiss ich auch.



Das kannst du auch gerne machen und es sei dir gegönnt. 

Warten wir also ab, was der TS so plant.
Ich bin ja immer dafür die Kohle in einen fetten Monitor zu stopfen. Dann sehe ich auch, was ich habe. 
Und häufig nehme ich den Monitor mit in eine Bar und beeindrucke damit die Frauen.


----------



## moritz777 (26. Oktober 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es sind teilweise sogar mehr als 20% mit OC und unvernünftigem Ram.



Aber nicht in 4k


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

moritz777 schrieb:


> Aber nicht in 4k



Die Auflösung ist der CPU nahezu egal und darum geht es auch nicht.


----------



## moritz777 (26. Oktober 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die Auflösung ist der CPU nahezu egal und darum geht es auch nicht.



Wenn die graka limitiert is die cpu egal


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir vorstellen, daß der TE nun von dem Brunftverhalten der paarungsbereiten Hirsche etwas irritiert ist und deshalb zögert zu antworten  

Ich würde ggf. mit der Frage ansetzen, ob das Budget unbedingt ausgereizt werden muss. Um ausgehend von seinem derzeitigen PC einen Sprung nach vorne zu machen benötigt man m. E. keine 4.000€.
Auch braucht man keine 2.000€ in einen Monitor versenken, um etwas richtig tolles und brauchbares vor sich stehen zu haben...

Dann kann man vielleicht die in Frage kommenden Plattformen (Intel S1151 und AMD AM4) mit kurzen Pro und Contras gegenüber stellen...
Einfach das teuerste kaufen ist selten zielführend, wenn Geld ausgeben an sich nicht das Ziel ist... 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Oktober 2019)

moritz777 schrieb:


> Wenn die graka limitiert is die cpu egal



Darum geht's aber erstmal nicht. Es geht erstmal darum, dass der 9900k teilweise 20%+ mehr Leistung in Games hat. Wie oder wann die Graka limitiert steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Ob sich diese Mehrleistung nun lohnt, muss man dann natürlich separat betrachten. Aber nichts anderes habe ich behauptet.
Und aktuell nutzt der TE 1080p. 
Manche von uns würden auf 4k aufrüsten, ob der TE ähnlich denkt wird sich noch zeigen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Na ja, Sockel 1151 ist ja wieder mal tot. Mehr als den 9900k kriegst du da nicht hin.
Auf X570 wird sicher noch Ryzen 4000 laufen.
Man könnte sich also einen 3700X samt X570 kaufen und nächstes Jahr dann den 4900X verbauen.


----------



## moritz777 (26. Oktober 2019)

DerEuler schrieb:


> Du solltest dich mal informieren, wir reden hier nicht von einem 95Watt @STOCK 9900k mit 2666Mhz RAM, ok ?
> 
> @PCGH-TEAM: Seht ihr wohin das führt ? Traurig.



Dazu sag ich jetzt nichts mehr


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. Oktober 2019)

Wie durch einen Intel-Fan ein simpler Thread innerhalb weniger Stunden auf fünf Seiten kommt... traurig.
Ich empfehle auch die X570-Plattform, Threshold hat schon alles gesagt.


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Sockel 1151 ist ja wieder mal tot. Mehr als den 9900k kriegst du da nicht hin.
> Auf X570 wird sicher noch Ryzen 4000 laufen.
> Man könnte sich also einen 3700X samt X570 kaufen und nächstes Jahr dann den 4900X verbauen.


Genau das meinte ich, Pro und Contra, am besten einigermaßen übersichtlich und nicht in Informationsfetzen dahingeworfen, damit der TE, der ja geschrieben hat, zur Zeit nicht den kompletten Überblick zu haben, etwas damit anfangen kann.

Ich bin in übrigens kein so gutes Beispiel und habe trotz Kompatibilität den 1800x und das B350 Board nun gegen 3700x und X570 getauscht... 

Ob es sich gelohnt hat? Mmh... Das was ich drauf gezahlt habe, habe ich nicht an Mehrleistung bekommen... Liegt aber am drastischen Wertverfall der alten Ryzen denke ich. 
Bis auf den merkwürdigen LAN Bug des X570M Asrock Pro 4 Boards (warum zum Teufel gibt es nur ein mATX Board? Biostar zählt übrigens nicht) bin ich aber zufrieden und bilde mir ein auf dieses Board ja auch künftige CPU setzen zu können (habe ich mir beim B350 Board aber auch gesagt). 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin in übrigens kein so gutes Beispiel und habe trotz Kompatibilität den 1800x und das B350 Board nun gegen 3700x und X570 getauscht...



Das war echt dämlich.  



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ob es sich gelohnt hat? Mmh... Das was ich drauf gezahlt habe, habe ich nicht an Mehrleistung bekommen... Liegt aber am drastischen Wertverfall der alten Ryzen denke ich



Ja, der erste Ryzen ist praktisch kaum noch loszueisen.
Komisch finde ich da aber immer wieder die Gebrauchtpreise von Intels 4 kerner. Egal welche Generation.


----------



## DerEuler (26. Oktober 2019)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Wie durch einen Intel-Fan ein simpler Thread innerhalb weniger Stunden auf fünf Seiten kommt... traurig.
> Ich empfehle auch die X570-Plattform, Threshold hat schon alles gesagt.





Intel-Fan ?
Ich hoffe doch, du meinst damit nicht mich?!
Ich feier AMD dafür, dass sie so aufgeholt haben!
Aber in letzter zeit, wird hier meiner Meinung nach, sehr einseitig geschrieben/berichtet.
Jedoch wollte ich hier niemanden auf die Füße treten ! 

Ich hoffe der TE trifft eine gute Entscheidung für seine Bedürfnisse. 
Ich wollte nur alle Fakten nennen.


----------



## the_villaiNs (26. Oktober 2019)

Es hat ja seine Grundlagen, weshalb hier im Forum v.a. in den Zusammenstellungen sehr viel mehr Ryzen als Intel empfohlen wird. 
Hauptgrund  ist P/L und das auf dem AM4 Sockel und für die Chipsätze noch eine  weitere Generation rauskommt - ergo: Upgradefähigkeit.
Zusätzlich gehen hier alle auf die Bedürfnisse, Gebrauchsvorhaben und vor allem die Fähigkeiten ein, die ein TE anbringt.

Und  warum du uns so getriggert hast, liegt einfach an deiner Art der  Kommunikation -> erstmal alle Provoziert und dann nicht ordentliche  Belege vorgelegt, sondern weiter drauf gehauen. Daran wäre besonders in diesem Subforum zu arbeiten, denn normalerweise wird hier konstruktiv über die Empfehlungen diskutiert.
Klar erreichst du  mit nem OC im 99k mehr Leistung gegenüber dem 39X - aber der TE hat ja  auch explizit geschrieben, dass er nicht so die Ahnung hat -> ergo:  es wird sicher kein austariertes OC vorgenommen werden.
Zusätzlich kamen die Multianwendungen dazu, was beim Ryzen @stock idealer wäre, für weniger Geld.

Und nur mal so: mein System ist vor ner Woche zusammengebaut und da is nur die GPU ausm alten System übernommen. 
Die  Links zu den Artikeln bezügl. RAM etc nehme ich immernoch gerne, auch per PN  @DerEuler - das war wirklich ernst gemeint, denn die Optmierungen stehen  bei mir auchnoch an 

Wir können dem TE aber gerne nochmal eine ausgewogene Zusammenfassung seiner Möglichkeiten schreiben, nachdem wir hier sein Anliegen  kaputt diskutiert haben.


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war echt dämlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja was heisst dämlich? Ich war mir dessen völlig bewusst, daß es lohnenswertere Upgrades gibt, aber es hat einfach gejuckt. Rational ist was anderes und deshalb bringe ich das hier für den TE auch einfach mal an. Er hat ja eine ähnliche Ausgangslage.
Und rational war der 1800x vor über anderthalb Jahren auch nicht unbedingt. Der 3770k (@4,4ghz) würde meine Spiele wohl auch heute noch ausreichend befeuern...Aber ausreichend ist ja zuwenig, wenn man sich etwas "gönnen" will und neugierig auf aktuelle Technik ist 
Halt n Hobby 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch finde ich da aber immer wieder die Gebrauchtpreise von Intels 4 kerner. Egal welche Generation.


Bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken Schon erstaunlich, was so alles noch auf die ollen Intels geboten wird... PS: ich dachte, wir sind hier nach 2 Seiten fertsch...

Gruß


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt Oled Monitore für 1000€ die jedem Monitor in der Preisklasse überlegen sind. 

@HisN
Laut Tests soll der 43 Zoll 4k 120hz Monitor eine ziemlich langsame Reaktionszeit und eine sehr schlechte Farbraumabdeckung haben. Da lohnt es sich vielleicht eher einen guten TV zu kaufen. Ansonsten wäre ein TV mit Hdmi 2.1 eine Überlegung, falls man diesen ein paar Jahre behält kann man den auch für zukünftige Grafikkarten nutzen.


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2019)

@Lichtbringer
Du meinst im 120Hz 43" ist das gleiche AOC-Panel wie im 144hz? Wäre ja möglich. Ich werd auch nicht vorbestellen sondern Tests abwarten. Dazu isses zu viel Kohle und ich hasse hin und her schicken


----------



## pain474 (27. Oktober 2019)

Der TE hat zur Zeit einen 1700. Ist die Frage warum man sich überhaupt einen komplett neuen PC gönnen muss und das Geld rausschmeißen sollte. Ich würde einfach den Monitor upgraden, man hängt dann sowieso im GPU limit... Evtl. GPU aufrüsten und gut ist. Der 1700 reicht doch dann allemal aus für WQHD / 4k.


----------



## Cruach (27. Oktober 2019)

pain474 schrieb:


> Der TE hat zur Zeit einen 1700. Ist die Frage warum man sich überhaupt einen komplett neuen PC gönnen muss und das Geld rausschmeißen sollte. Ich würde einfach den Monitor upgraden, man hängt dann sowieso im GPU limit... Evtl. GPU aufrüsten und gut ist. Der 1700 reicht doch dann allemal aus für WQHD / 4k.



Also ich hab mit meinem 1700X bei WQHD keine Probleme. Wollte eigentlich aufrüsten, sah es dann aber doch als "Verschwendung" an.


----------



## Lordac (27. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

als ich gestern Abend nach Hause kam, war ich doch etwas überrascht welche Entwicklung dieses Thema genommen hat. 
In letzter Zeit passiert es leider öfter das relativ "hart" und teilweise auch "provokant" argumentiert wird, und es dann mehrere Seiten lang dauert - gespickt mit mehr oder weniger nötigen Vollzitaten, bis die Wogen wieder geglättet sind. 

Versteht diese Aussage aber bitte nicht als "Angriff" oder ähnliches, mir ist das nur aufgefallen. Es spricht nichts gegen eine Diskussion weil nicht jeder gleicher Meinung sein kann, und verschiedene Blickwinkel schaden auch nicht, aber es sollte möglichst sachlich bleiben!
Der Punkt "Vollzitate" wird in den Forenregeln angesprochen:





			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Vollzitate, insbesondere Zitate direkt nach dem zitierten Beitrag, Bilder, Textabschnitte ohne Bezug zum neuen Beitrag sowie Zitate von Zitaten sind unerwünscht.


So etwas "bläht" meiner Meinung nach Themen unnötig auf, und vor allem mobil finde ich es anstrengend vieles doppelt zu lesen, ich echten Leben wiederholt man ja auch nicht alles was einem sein gegenüber sagt, bevor man seine Antwort gibt !
Ein Zitat hat für mich den Zweck sich konkret auf etwas zu beziehen, alles nicht nötige kann man löschen; und wenn man direkt auf einen Beitrag antwortet (vor allem wenn er kurz ist), braucht man eigentlich gar keines.

Nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, wo ich mich erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen muss! 
Ich habe zwei mal überlesen das Streaming ein Thema ist, sonst hätte ich etwas anderes vorgeschlagen und noch einmal explizit auf die Anmerkung im Fragebogen hin gewiesen: 





			
				Anmerkung Fragebogen schrieb:
			
		

> 8.) Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.
> Bei einem geplanten Streaming-PC, ist es wichtig das du uns nennst *Wo* gestreamt werden soll (z.B. Twitch), und mit welche *Auflösung* und *FPS* (z.B. 1080p@60).



Ich ging also davon aus das es sich um einen Spiele-PC handelt (wie es auch im Titel steht), und folgende beide Aussagen von Stephan habe ich so interpretiert das er nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist (dies ist keine Kritik!), und/oder nicht selbst Hand anlegen möchte um die letzten Prozente Leistung zu bekommen, was auch überhaupt kein Problem ist:


Apic schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mir diesen hier zusammengestellt...





Apic schrieb:


> 8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor? Damit kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.


Aus dem Grund hab ich den Ryzen 7 vorgeschlagen, weil dieser meiner Meinung nach im Moment das bessere Gesamtpaket bietet. Auch wenn ein Budget von 3500-4000,- Euro vorhanden ist, muss man es nicht zwingend ausgeben, und manch einem ist dies vielleicht gar nicht bewusst, so könnte man auch diese Aussage von Stephan interpretieren:


Apic schrieb:


> ...bevor ich so viel Geld bezahle.



Um jetzt bei der Beratung weiter zu kommen, müssen wir auf Stephan, und die Informationen warten was das Streamen, sowie den möglichen neuen Monitor angeht. 
Wenn die CPU den Stream übernehmen soll wäre ich beim Ryzen 9 3900X/3950X (+ Dark Rock Pro 4), soll die Grafikkarte diese Arbeit machen, würde ich eine RTX nehmen, und sie je nach Monitorentscheidung auslegen. 

In letzterem Fall kann man dann statt des an sich passenden Ryzen 7 3700X, natürlich auch den i7-9700K oder i9-9900KF, mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 auf z.B. dem MSI Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon kaufen. 
Ich bin trotz AMD-Bildchen kein "Fanboy", es gefällt mir einfach !

Am besten warten wir jetzt bis sich Stephan wieder meldet, dann finden wir bestimmt die für ihn ideale Zusammenstellung!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Apic (27. Oktober 2019)

erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten...

GPU soll die Arbeit übernehmen beim streamen. Damit hab ich die beste Erfahrung gemacht.

Monitor hab ich mir auch entschieden. Ein neuer muss her !  Bin da schon bisschen am schauen. Acer Predator Z35P gefällt mir gut UWQHD-Auflösung 3.440 x 1.440.  Sind dann aber keine 4K oder noch nen 27er Predator mit 4K
Mein jetzigen würde ich dann als 2. Monitor nutzen. 

Muss sagen ich lerne grad bisschen dazu. Danke dafür. 

2080ti würde ich schon gern nehmen. Da gibt es aber so viele 2080ti´s.
Und Ryzen 9 3900x auf dem MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon dazu die Samsung 860 EVO 2 TB.
jetzt noch passender Arbeitsspeicher (gern 64GB 3600er) + Kühlung + Netzteil und das Gehäuse.

Vielleicht tuns auch 32GB... xd Hab ich jetzt ja schon paar mal gehört.   >.<

lg Stephan


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2019)

Für den 3900X brauchst du ein X570 Mainboard, auf Z390 läuft der nicht.


----------



## Lordac (27. Oktober 2019)

Servus Stephan,

ich bin beim Monitor kein Freund der Sondergrößen, aber es ist natürlich deine Entscheidung! Du kannst ja mal bei den PCGH-Vorschlägen *klick*, oder Prad schauen *klack*.

Wenn der Stream über die Grafikkarte läuft, musst du bedenken das dies - wie auch bei der CPU, Leistung kostet. Eine hohe Auflösung vom Monitor fordert die Grafikkarte zusätzlich, je nach Anspruch musst du denn mit den Reglern umgehen.

Bei der RTX2080Ti, finde ich - wie schon vorgeschlagen, die MSI Gaming X Trio sehr gut.

Der Ryzen 9 ist mit den 12/16 Kernen nicht nötig, da es jetzt erst ein paar Spiele gibt welche von acht Kernen profitieren. 
Wenn es AMD sein soll, würde ich den Ryzen 7 3700X nehmen, und als Mainboard das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite oder Aorus Pro, da musst du schauen was du an Anschlüssen/Ausstattung brauchst/möchtest.

Als CPU-Kühler würde ich mich für den Brocken 3, oder Dark Rock Pro 4 enntscheiden wenn es ein Luftkühler sein soll, wenn du eine AiO-Wasserkühlung möchtest, wäre die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 meine Wahl, nötig ist sie aber nicht.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher reichen 32GB meiner Meinung nach völlig aus, hier würde ich die G.Skill RipJaws V, oder G.Skill Neo nehmen. Noch bessere Latenzen wie z.B. bei diesen Modulen *klick*, stehen für mich in keinem Verhältnis mehr zur Mehrleistung.

Die Samsung Evo 860 ist zwar eine sehr gute SSD, zur günstigeren Crucial MX500 wirst du aber keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Beim Netzteil favorisiere ich das Straight Power 11 mit 550 Watt oder 750Watt.

Das Gehäuse ist Geschmacksfrage, wie gefallen dir die bisher gemachten Vorschläge? Auch hier kannst du natürlich bei der PCGH stöbern *klick*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## HisN (28. Oktober 2019)

Das 2. von Dir genannte Mainboard hat 2 CPU-Power-Stecker. Das 500er BQ bietet nur einen. 
Ich würde das explizit erwähnen, sonst sitzt man mit einem 500er Netzteil und dem Aorus Pro da und würde gerne den 2. Stromstecker bestücken ...


----------



## Lordac (29. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

das stimmt natürlich, soweit ich weiß ist der zusätzliche Anschluss aber nicht zwingend nötig.

Falls sich Stephan für das Aorus Pro entscheidet, kann man bei dem hohen Budget natürlich direkt das 750er  nehmen, für die RTX2080Ti schadet es auch nicht!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Apic (29. Oktober 2019)

Okay ich glaub nun hab ichs... Jedesmal komplett anders. Muss aber sagen ist auch echt nicht leicht. Aber die Infos hier helfen mir sehr 

Denke so kann mans lassen oder

1 x ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING
1 x ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX
1 x AMD Ryzen 9 3900X ( Hab mich doch für Ryzen entschieden, wenn ichs nicht falsch verstanden habe ist die passender fürs Gesamtpaket / streamen + zocken )
1 x G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit ( 32GB reichen ja wohl aus. aber bin mir noch nichtr sicher ob 3600 nicht zu viel sein könnten )
1 x Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2 TB (hier könnte ich noch etwas Geld sparen aber an schnellen Speicher möchte ich nicht sparen)
1 x be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W (hoffe der geht klar)
1 x ASUS ROG STRIX LC 240 ( 2. wahl ist die be quiet! DARK ROCK PRO 4 aber ohen RGB dann :-/ ??? )
1 x Thermaltake V200 TG RGB  (der wird es glaub doch nicht werden... lieber etwas hochwertigeres nehmen denk ich.. da muss man nochma schaun >.< )
1 x ASUS STRIX SOAR ( Soundkarte... weiß nicht ob die viel ausmacht... aber hoffe wird besser als die Onboard sein. falls das nich unnötig ist )

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik guenstig kaufen

Okay hoffe das passt so. Hab grad gefühlt 2 Std dran gesessen xD

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe

lg Stephan


----------



## Lordac (29. Oktober 2019)

Servus Stephan,

puh, na ich weiß nicht...


> ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING


Was bietet dir das Mainboard was du brauchst, und das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite oder Aorus Pro nicht hat?


> ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX


Die ROG-Serie von Asus ist in der Regel gut, ich würde trotzdem die MSI Gaming X Trio nehmen.


> Ryzen 9 3900X ( Hab mich doch für Ryzen entschieden, wenn ichs nicht falsch verstanden habe ist die passender fürs Gesamtpaket / streamen + zocken )


Hmm, du musst dich entscheiden worüber der Stream laufen soll, die GPU oder die CPU. Du kannst natürlich beides so stark wie möglich kaufen, nur ist es dann doppelt gemoppelt. 
Wenn die CPU für den Stream gedacht ist, würde ich für einen WQHD-Monitor max. eine RTX2080 Super (z.B. MSI Gaming X Trio) kaufen, oder halt einen UHD-Monitor für die RTX2080Ti. 
Soll über die Grafikkarte gestreamt werden, bringen dir mehr wie acht Kerne in einem Spiele-PC keinen Vorteil, sprich da würde der Ryzen 7 3700X, oder ein Intel-8-Kerner sehr gut passen.


> Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2 TB (hier könnte ich noch etwas Geld sparen aber an schnellen Speicher möchte ich nicht sparen)


Ein NVMe-SSM kann seine schnelle Geschwindigkeit in erster Linie dann ausspielen, wenn täglich von einem SSM auf ein anderes sehr viele Daten hin- und her kopiert werden. Es gibt wohl auch vereinzelt Programme welche einen Nutzen daraus ziehen, im "Alltag", sieht das so aus *klick*.
Den Aufpreis den du für die Samsung zahlst, wirst du meiner Meinung nach nie in der Leistung merken, ich würde bei einem meiner beiden Vorschläge bleiben, alternativ kann man auch zwei mal ~1TB nehmen.


> ASUS ROG STRIX LC 240 ( 2. wahl ist die be quiet! DARK ROCK PRO 4)


Ich kenne zu der AiO keinen Test, und bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung zur Eisbaer 280, wenn es überhaupt eine sein soll.
Beim Luftkühler musst du darauf achten, im Fall der Fälle ein Gehäuse zu wählen in welches er von der Höhe auch rein passt!


> ASUS STRIX SOAR


Bekommst du bei Asus Rabatt ?! In Sachen Soundkarten bin ich kein Experte, in der Regel braucht man aber nur eine, wenn man auch über entsprechend gute Ausgabegeräte verfügt.


> Thermaltake V200 TG RGB


Das Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, bei deinem Budget und bisherigen Veränderungen, wundert mich die Wahl aber doch etwas. Wenn es eine AiO-Wasserkühlung werden soll, würde ich das Lian Li O11Dynamic XL ROG Certified schwarz nehmen.


> G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit
> STRAIGHT POWER 11  750W


Das sind die einzigen beiden Sachen - je nach CL beim RAM..., welchen ich ohne Bedenken zustimmen kann.

Im Allgemeinen - bitte nicht falsch verstehen, finde ich das du viel zu viel Geld ausgeben möchtest, ohne das es sich letztlich in entsprechender Mehrleistung spiegelt.
Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich es dir nicht gönne, oder du dir nicht selbst etwas für dein verdientes Geld gönnen darfst, aber ich würde es so sinnvoll wie möglich - wenn man das bei einem privat genutzten Spiele./Streaming-PC, überhaupt sagen kann.

Das du viele Komponenten von Asus gewählt hast, ist vermutlich der Optik geschuldet. Auch hier die Frage, willst du deinen PC im Stream zeigen, oder ein Spiel?
Ich kann den Trend zur Beleuchtung schon verstehen, ich für meinen Teil schau meist auf den Monitor wenn der PC läuft *duck und weg* !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2019)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus Stephan,
> 
> puh, na ich weiß nicht...
> Was bietet dir das Mainboard was du brauchst, und das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite oder Aorus Pro nicht hat?



Das Rog Strix hat sehr gute Spannungswandler. Für den 3900X nicht verkehrt. Auch wenn man mal mit den 16 Kerner in Zukunft liebäugelt. Da könnte man auch zum Crosshair Hero greifen. Das Budget ist ja vorhanden.
Du kannst dir ja mal das Video von Roman dazu anschauen.



Lordac schrieb:


> Die ROG-Serie von Asus ist in der Regel gut, ich würde trotzdem die MSI Gaming X Trio nehmen.



Vielleicht geht es ihm um die Beleuchtung. Asus mit Asus verknüpfen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gg2YGvoyEsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apic (30. Oktober 2019)

Okay.. hab mir jetzt noch ein paar Videos / Benchmark Tests angeschaut.

1 x be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W
1 x Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB
1 x GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE
1 x AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
1 x Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB
1 x be quiet! SILENT BASE 801 Silver
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25
1 x Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM Alternate
1 x MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO
1 x G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik guenstig kaufen

Machen so viele Lüfter Sinn?

Windows werde ich doch von Alternate dann draufspielen lassen. Möchte gern auspacken, anschließen und zocken xd

Hab mich jetzt doch für "kaum RGB Beleuchtung" entschieden. Und ein geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne viel schnick schnack. 

Wäre nun bei 3080€ (inkl Versand und Belastungstest der übrigens 75€ kostet aber wo wohl noch nacheinstellungen vorgenommen werden) Hier wäre dann noch etwas Budget für ein schicken Monitor.  Zur Zeit nutze ich ja den Predator mit 144Hz aber nur FullHD... hätte das auf dem Schreibtisch gern einheitlich. Mir würde ein 2. Predator mit höherer Auflösung gefallen wäre aber auch bereit meinen zu verkaufen und mir 2 neue zu kaufen. 

Ich hoffe das Setup passt so. Falls noch etwas evtl geändert werden solle, gern nochmal anmerken. Aber glaub wir sind fast am Ziel 

Wird ein schöner 3000€ PC denk ich... 

Danke und lg Stephan


----------



## pain474 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du dir vom 3900X gegenüber dem 3700X erhoffst wenn du eh nur zockst...


----------



## Trash123 (30. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht der "Haben will"-Faktor?


----------



## Apic (30. Oktober 2019)

Wenn das unterm Strich kein großen Unterschied macht würde ich die 3700X nehmen... Außer die 3900X ist langfristig eine bessere Entscheidung. 

Ich höre da voll auf euch

deshalb bin ich ja hier 

dank


----------



## Lordac (30. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

die Samsung Evo 970 Plus ist ein sehr gutes SSM, aber zu teuer!
Was spricht gegen die Corsair Force Series MP510?

Den Ryzen 9 verstehe ich auch immer noch nicht, wenn du über die GPU streamst, bringen dir die vier weiteren Kerne nichts.
Ich dachte das ich es schon angesprochen habe das es erst wenige Spiele gibt welche überhaupt von acht Kernen profitieren...
Da wird zwar der Weg hin gehen, aber die Entwicklung der CPUs bleibt nicht stehen!

Für den Ryzen 7 3700X reicht auch der Brocken 3/Mugen 5, es spricht aber nichts gegen den Dark Rock Pro 4.

Für die Gehäusebelüftung reicht grundsätzlich je ein Front- und Hecklüfter.
Ich würde aber in der Front zwei einbauen, und optional hinten oben einen, also mit dem Hecklüfter insgesamt vier.
Da die Pure Wings 2 nur einfache Gleitlager haben, solltest du die Arctic F14 / P14, Silent Wings 3, oder Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM kaufen.

Bei WQHD mit G-Sync favorisiere ich den AOC Agon AG271QG, den Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ (G-Sync Compatible), kannst du dir aber auch anschauen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Apic (31. Oktober 2019)

Okay ... ich danke nochmal 

Muss ja nich unnötig Geld ausgeben wenns unterm Strich nicht mehr Leistung bringt.

1 x be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W
1 x GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE
1 x AMD Ryzen 9 3900X ( bleibe doch bei der 9er.. son Kopfding... 2020 Soll GTA6 auf Playsi rauskommen.. denke 2021 auf Pc.. ich will jetzt schon Ready sein  )
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
1 x ALTERNATE Belastungstest 7#1001 
1 x Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM Alternate 
1 x MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO
1 x G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit (hoffe die sind okay)
1 x be quiet! SILENT BASE 801 Silver
8 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM (ich weiß 8x is viel aber kann sich ja nicht wirklich negativ auswirken denk ich. ist halt manchmal echt warm unterm Tisch)
1 x Corsair Force MP510 1920 GB 
1 x Corsair Force MP510 480 GB (für Win)

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik guenstig kaufen

Sind wir am Ziel?  

Würde jetzt noch auf Black Friday warten. Hab Alternate angeschrieben, konnte nichtmal ein 5% Code rausschlagen. Leider. .. Egal warte ich bis zum 29.Nov
Mit dem Monitor warte ich auch bis zum 29.Nov

Ich dank euch für die Hilfe <3

lg Stephan


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2019)

8 Lüfter, soll der Rechenknecht durch die gute Stube fliegen 2 Stück vorne unten rein, ein Propeller hinten oben raus und einer in den Deckel (ebenfalls rausblasend) reichen *D I C K E*. Kapiert, jetzt klar soweit?

Den Spruch von Alternate: _"Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik "guenstig" kaufen" _rahm ich mir ein und häng den mir über`s Bett. Für schlechte Tage, an denen ich nix zu lachen habe...

Sonst, netter Rechenschieber...

Und Windoof (109€ bei denen...) bitte woanders kaufen:

https://www.amazon.de/Lizenzschlüss...t=&hvlocphy=9041582&hvtargid=pla-817486675600

Microsoft Windows 10 Professional OEM kaufen - MMOGA

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

Wieso Alternate? Mindfactory ist doch bestimmt günstiger.


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso Alternate? Mindfactory ist doch bestimmt günstiger.


Sicher, wenn der TE dort aus irgendeinem Grund keinen fetten Preisnachlass bekommt, würde ich den Laden meiden...

Gruß


----------



## Apic (31. Oktober 2019)

ich schau nochmal bei Mindfactory rein.. vergleichen kann man ja 

und wegen den Lüftern hab ich mir schon fast gedacht xd denke werd da noch 2 3 oder 4 rausnehmen ^^

Win10 werd ich draufspielen lassen... Du kennst mich nicht. Ich bin zu doof dafür xD Richtige Festplatte auswählen und am besten noch ne Partition machen. Ich weiß grad mal wie Partition geschrieben wird xD

Aber trzdm danke für den Tipp


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2019)

Apic schrieb:


> ich schau nochmal bei Mindfactory rein.. vergleichen kann man ja
> 
> und wegen den Lüftern hab ich mir schon fast gedacht xd denke werd da noch 2 3 oder 4 rausnehmen ^^
> 
> ...


Nutze bitte Geizhals und lege dann die Produkte (z.B. über Mindfactory) in den Warenkorb. In Sachen Zusammenbau, wenn du dich selbst nicht rantraust (was absolut keine Schande ist), hast du keinen Kumpel/Kollegen/Bekannten/Verwandten, der sich damit besser auskennt oder "sowas" schon selbst gemacht hat?

Sonst, hatte ich dich darauf und hilfreichen Leutchen aus deiner Umgebung nicht schon hingewiesen:

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

wenn nicht: Schande über mich, Schande, Schande Det macht Spaß, man lernt dazu (spart ne Menge Kohle) und beim nächsten mal bist du der Zusammenbauer/Hilfesteller...

Gruß


----------



## Apic (1. November 2019)

Denke mit dem Rechner passt soweit ganz gut... danke 

Guck grad noch wegen nem Monitor. 4K mit 60Hz oder 2K mit 144Hz... was meint ihr xd 

Der PC-Konfigurator von ALTERNATE '|' bequem online'!'

Der PC-Konfigurator von ALTERNATE '|' bequem online'!'

Wenn ich ein von den beiden z.b. nehme - könnte ich meinen FullHD Predator als 2. Monitor nutzen und habs noch einheitlich auf dem Schreibtisch.

facehugger.. kenn leider keinen der das kann xd Glaub ich zahl lieber etwas mehr und hab Garantie... vergleichen werd ich aber nochmal. Un dbis Black Friday warte ich auch noch. 5% würde bei der Summe schon was ausmachen xd 

aber dank dir trotzdem ^^


----------



## pain474 (1. November 2019)

Garantie hast du auch so.

Und Windows installieren sollte nun wirklich jeder können. 
USB Stick reinschieben und den Anweisungen folgen... Dafür 100€ gespart. Für 5 min Arbeit..


----------



## V3CT0R (1. November 2019)

Dieser schneidet immer wieder gut ab 
34" (86,36cm) LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950G-B schwarz 3440x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI -


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2019)

Servus,





Apic schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X ( bleibe doch bei der 9er.. son Kopfding... 2020 Soll GTA6 auf Playsi rauskommen.. denke 2021 auf Pc.. ich will jetzt schon Ready sein  )


weißt du denn schon wann GTA6 für den PC kommt, und welche Systemanforderungen es dann hat? 

Ich würde keine Leistung auf "Vorrat" kaufen, mit deinem Budget könntest du locker sehr viele Jahre am Puls der notwendigen Hardware bleiben, oder eben viel davon auf einmal ausgeben, die Entscheidung liegt ganz bei dir!
Ich würde z.B. auch das Streaming möglichst objektiv hinterfragen, ist es ein Hobby von dir für das du bereit bist Geld auszugeben, oder verdienst du sogar welches damit und die Investition amortisiert sich irgendwann?

Bitte versteh mich aber nicht falsch, ich möchte dir auf keinem Fall etwas ausreden, du drückst am Ende des Tages auf den "Bestellen"-Knopf!


Apic schrieb:


> Guck grad noch wegen einem Monitor. 4K mit 60Hz oder 2K mit 144Hz... was meint ihr?


Was meinst du denn mit 2k? 
Der verlinkte Acer Predator XB1 XB281HKbmiprz hat eine Auflösung von 3840x2160, was als 4K/UHD bezeichnet wird.
Wenn man das runterbricht, wären 2k die Hälfte davon, sprich 1920x1080, dies ist FHD!

Der Acer Predator XB1 XB271HUAbmiprz hat eine Auflösung von 2560x1440, das ist WQHD.

Ich würde bei einem ausstehenden Monitorkauf immer auf 144Hz, 8bit ohne FRC und einer passenden Synchronisation achten. 
Bedenke bitte auch das ein UHD-Monitor mehr Grafikkartenleistung braucht als ein WQHD-Monitor. Da du über die Grafikkarte streamen möchtest (dies kostet Leistung!), kann es je nach Spiel sein das du den ein oder anderen Regler mehr nach links schieben musst. 

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Apic (4. November 2019)

Acer Nitro XV273KP bei notebooksbilliger.de

macht es viel aus wenn man kein g sync hat?


----------

